# Forenwettbewerb: Radeon HD 4890, Corsair-RAM und Anno 1404 SE gewinnen mit dem PCGH-Premium 07/2009



## Daniel_M (4. Juni 2009)

Ab dem 25. Juni ist Anno 1404 endlich verfügbar, bereits jetzt ist unsere Premium-Ausgabe 07/2009 mit 32 Extra-Seiten zu Anno 1404 im Handel: alle Infos zur Anno-1404-Premium-Ausgabe gibts hier.

Mit Kreativität und Begeisterung für die Anno-Reihe könnt ihr eine Radeon HD 4890 von MSI, DDR2-1066-RAM von Corsair mit DHX-Kühlung oder die Anno 1404 Special Edition gewinnen. Stellt dazu einfach eure schönsten *Screenshots des Vorgängers Anno 1701 *in unser Forum. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

Bei der Auswahl eurer drei schönsten Screenshots des *Vorgängers Anno 1701* ist Kreativität gefragt. Eine außergewöhnliche Bauweise, eine Seeschlacht oder eine beeindruckend große Stadt: Jeder Screenshot kann gewinnen.

*Dafür brauchst du:*
Anno 1701 (zum Spiel im PCGH-Preisvergleich)
PCGH Premium 07/2009 zu Anno 1404 (Infos zum Heft, ab sofort im Handel)
Ein Tool um Screenshots zu erstellen - etwa Fraps (Download Fraps)
Ein Tool um Wasserzeichen einzubinden - etwa Watermark V2 (Download Watermark V2)

*So kannst du mitmachen:*
Erstelle die drei Screenshots von Anno 1701, beispielsweise mit dem Tool Fraps. Danach versiehst du die Bilder mit dem PCGH-Premium-Wasserzeichen. Das Wasserzeichen findest du auf der zusätzlichen DVD der aktuellen Premium-Ausgabe. Es ist nicht erlaubt das Wasserzeichen Forum zum Download anzubieten.

Um das Wasserzeichen in eure Screenshots einzubinden eignet sich natürlich beispielsweise Photoshop. Alternativ könnt ihr das kostenlose Tool Watermark V2 verwenden. Wie es funktioniert, erklären wir auf den Bildern weiter unten.

Ihr habt bis zum 25.06.09 um ~15 Uhr die Möglichkeit, Bilder in diesem Thread zu posten. Die Bilder dürfen allerdings nicht breiter als 900 Pixel sein und müssen direkt im Forum als Anhang hochgeladen und verlinkt werden. Bilder externer Hoster bleiben unberücksichtigt. Wir treffen dann bis zum 26.06.09 eine Auswahl der besten 20 Bilder, die anschließend in einer Umfrage spätestens ab dem 29.06.09 von allen angemeldeten Usern der Community bewertet werden können. Die zehn Bilder mit den meisten Stimmen gewinnen dann die jeweils ausgelobten Preise.

Wie ihr die Bilder im Forum hochladen und im Thread verlinken könnt, erfahrt ihr in diesem Thread:
[HowTo] Bilderupload im Forum


*Teilnahmebedingungen:*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied der PCGH-Community sein.
- Die Bilder müssen über das PCGH-Premium-Wasserzeichen von der Extra-DVD der aktuellen Premium-Ausgabe 07/2009 verfügen.
- Ihr könnt Screenshots von Anno 1701, dem Add-on Fluch des Drachen, der Königs-Edition oder der Limited Edition hochladen
- Screenshots von anderen Spielen sind nicht zulässig
- Cheats sind gestattet
- Die Kameraperspektive darf per Ini angepasst werden
- Mods, welche die Texturen verwändern sind nicht gestattet.
Das Wasserzeichen darf an beliebiger Stelle im Bild platziert werden.
 - In diesem Thread wird nicht diskutiert, hier werden Bilder hochgeladen.
- Die Screenshots müssen als "Vollbild" eingebunden sein und dürfen nicht einfach als Miniaturansicht angehängt werden (siehe "How to" weiter unten)
- Die maximale Bildbreite beträgt 900 Pixel.
- Die Screenshots müssen direkt im Forum hochgeladen werden, Bilder von Imageshack und Co. werden nicht berücksichtigt.
- Die Bilder dürfen - außer in der Größe - nicht nachbearbeitet werden, ein zusätzliches eigenes Wasserzeichen hinzuzufügen, ist erlaubt.
- Die Bilder wurden von Euch persönlich gemacht.
- Es gilt: 1 Posting pro User mit bis zu 3 Bildern. Weitere Postings eines Users werden kommentarlos entfernt.
- Die Bilder müssen als Vollbild ins Posting eingefügt werden.
- Manipulationsversuche beim Bilder-Quickpoll führen zum Ausschluss und zur Sperre in diesem Forum.
- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen.


Damit dieser Thread lediglich gültige Beiträge erhält, nutzt bitte den Diskussions-Thread für jegliche Anfragen. Dorthin werden auch alle Beiträge verschoben, die in diesem Thread unerwünscht oder ungültig sind:
 [Diskussion] Forenwettbewerb: Premium 07/2009 zu Anno 1404 


*So fügt ihr das PCGH-Premium-Wasserzeichen ein:*

*Schritt 1:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erstellt Screenshots von Anno 1701 - beispielsweise mit Fraps und sucht die drei eurer Meinung nach besten Bilder aus.



*Schritt 2:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Anschließend fügt ihr das Wasserzeichen von der Extra-DVD der PCGH Premium-Ausgabe 07/2009 ein. Als Beispiel verwenden wir das Tool Watermark V2. Ruft mit dem „Bildbrowser“ auf der linken Seite eure Screenshots von Anno 1701 auf.



*Schritt 3:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wählt das schachbrettartige Feld an, klickt im neuen Fenster auf das vierte Symbol (Bild und Plus-Zeichen) und sucht das Wasserzeichen von unserer Extra-DVD aus – die Datei liegt im Ordner „Gewinnspiel“ und heißt „PCGH-Premium-Logo“. Setzt den Schieberegler auf „50 %“ und speichert mit dem Disketten-Symbol.



*Schritt 4:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Klickt im Hauptmenü auf das Symbol mit den drei Punkten. Passt dann in dem neuen Fenster die Breite und Höhe der Auflösung an – die Bilder dürfen nur 900 Pixel breit sein.*

*

*Schritt 5:*
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Mit dem markierten Symbol (rotes Rechteck) fügt ihr die ausgewählten Screenshots der Liste hinzu. Danach wählt ihr die Position des Wasserzeichens. Klickt dafür das Drop-down-Menü an und wählt „Rechts unten“. Zuletzt klicken Sie auf „Start!“.*
**
*

*Schritt 6:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fertig: So sieht der finale Screenshot samt Wasserzeichen aus.


Viel Erfolg!

Gruß,
 Daniel


----------



## midnight (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Forenwettbewerb: Radeon HD 4890, Corsair-RAM und Anno 1404 SE gewinnen mit dem PCGH-Premium 07/2*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Blick auf das Kontor





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schiffe im Hafen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Prunkvolles Dorfzentrum

Erster 

Edit: So, auf drei Bilder aufgestockt.
so far


----------



## headcracker (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Forenwettbewerb: Radeon HD 4890, Corsair-RAM und Anno 1404 SE gewinnen mit dem PCGH-Premium 07/2*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2 Trunkenbolde




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meteorit stürzt auf eine bereits aufgegebene Insel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schwan auf einem See

Ich bin schon gespannt auf das Ergebnis dieses Wettbewerbs ...


----------



## Karl der Pirat (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Forenwettbewerb: Radeon HD 4890, Corsair-RAM und Anno 1404 SE gewinnen mit dem PCGH-Premium 07/2*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein bescheidener Palast: der Haupteingang, der Westflügel und die Blumengärten. Screenshot vom 11.12.2006 - Anno 1701 v1.00




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hauptstraße, die zu meinem Schloss führt. Screenshot vom 07.01.2007 - Anno 1701 v1.01




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vogelperspektive meiner größten Stadt. Screenshot vom 20.03.2007 - Anno 1701 v1.02


----------



## Thunnes (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Forenwettbewerb: Radeon HD 4890, Corsair-RAM und Anno 1404 SE gewinnen mit dem PCGH-Premium 07/2*

Hier mal ein Bild des AddOn auf eine asiatische Siedlung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mcdave (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Forenwettbewerb: Radeon HD 4890, Corsair-RAM und Anno 1404 SE gewinnen mit dem PCGH-Premium 07/2*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Meteorit zerstört praktisch die gesamte Insel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Walfänger bei der Arbeit.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bescheidene Hütte im Grünen.


----------



## nonameprodukt (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Forenwettbewerb: Radeon HD 4890, Corsair-RAM und Anno 1404 SE gewinnen mit dem PCGH-Premium 07/2*

So meine Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Idyllischer Wasserfall





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mieses Regenwetter





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gespiegelter Vulkan


Bin auf viele weitere Bilder gespannt!


----------



## Niza (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Forenwettbewerb: Radeon HD 4890, Corsair-RAM und Anno 1404 SE gewinnen mit dem PCGH-Premium 07/2*

Hier sind meine Bilder 
Bild 1 : Hoher Besuch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bild 2 : Leuchtturm bei Nacht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bild 3 : Freie Schiffsfahrt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geicher (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Forenwettbewerb: Radeon HD 4890, Corsair-RAM und Anno 1404 SE gewinnen mit dem PCGH-Premium 07/2*

file:///C:/Users/Jan/AppData/Local/Temp/moz-screenshot-1.jpgMeine Stadt:
-Das ist mein Schlösschen das von Aristrokaten besucht wird



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-Mein Kontor mit meiner Residenz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-Mein Stadtzentrum



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliane (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Forenwettbewerb: Radeon HD 4890, Corsair-RAM und Anno 1404 SE gewinnen mit dem PCGH-Premium 07/2*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zwei Braunbären auf einer blumigen Wiese




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Weißkopfseeadler bei seinem Nachwuchs





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ein Weißkopfseeadler beim Flug über seinem Revier mit einem Indianderdorf


----------



## BY571 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Forenwettbewerb: Radeon HD 4890, Corsair-RAM und Anno 1404 SE gewinnen mit dem PCGH-Premium 07/2*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

1.: Die Statue 
2.: Seegefecht 
3.: Auf Tauchstation


----------



## Anno 1701 (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Forenwettbewerb: Radeon HD 4890, Corsair-RAM und Anno 1404 SE gewinnen mit dem PCGH-Premium 07/2*

Das sind meine Screenshots:
-Meine Stadt mit Hafen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-Meine Komplette Stadt mit den Marktplätzen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-Ein geheimnisvoller Wirbelsturm



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Samsonetty (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Forenwettbewerb: Radeon HD 4890, Corsair-RAM und Anno 1404 SE gewinnen mit dem PCGH-Premium 07/2*

Muss doch nicht immer Gross sein, klein und fein geht doch auch 
Lest es Richtig, sonst ist der Effekt weg 

Bild 1:
Ein Schiff das kommt, legt an am Kiel, der Wal der Pustet fast am Ziel



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bild 2:
Schiff Ahoi, freut sich das Volk, der Nachschub kommt, es wird auch Zeit,viel Rum und Weizen, das Lager wird voll, so kann man Leben, im Anno toll 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bild 3:
Über den Wolken, leicht bedeckt, sieht man die Stadt, an einem Fleck. Viele Menschen Schwirren umher, sagen bedeckt, "Der kann noch mehr" , vieles hier in Anno oh wie toll, geh deinen Weg ich freu mich wohl.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße Sam


----------



## somebody (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Forenwettbewerb: Radeon HD 4890, Corsair-RAM und Anno 1404 SE gewinnen mit dem PCGH-Premium 07/2*

Das ist die Anno Version von PCGH:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=110624&stc=1&d=1244569121


----------



## spanky (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Forenwettbewerb: Radeon HD 4890, Corsair-RAM und Anno 1404 SE gewinnen mit dem PCGH-Premium 07/2*

da will ich auch mal 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der Engel wird wohl nicht verschont ... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hafen Impressionen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und noch was von den Azteken.


----------



## EvenBoy (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Forenwettbewerb: Radeon HD 4890, Corsair-RAM und Anno 1404 SE gewinnen mit dem PCGH-Premium 07/2*

Die wundervolle Welt von ANNO 1701




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Finrod (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Forenwettbewerb: Radeon HD 4890, Corsair-RAM und Anno 1404 SE gewinnen mit dem PCGH-Premium 07/2*

(1) ob der Delfin schon ahnt was kommt und nein wir sind nicht bei Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


---------
(2) schwerer Treffer  nach erneutem Vulkanausbruch, der Delfin kann wohl nichts mehr retten 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


---------
(3) zu spät das Schiff sinkt und der Delfin mach noch mal eine Abschieds Rolle 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neozoa (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Forenwettbewerb: Radeon HD 4890, Corsair-RAM und Anno 1404 SE gewinnen mit dem PCGH-Premium 07/2*

hab heute noch mal einige Stunden in Anno investiert und gleich ein paar Bilder gemacht, die Heftausgabe macht einen schon heiß auf den Nachfolger, da kann man sich schon ein wenig einspielen, nach der langen Pause, wer rastet - der rostet 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kein Ufo oder eine Supernova? Leider nur Feuerwerk ... 

... das Dorfzenturm würde sich auch gut als Leuchtturm machen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie der Kaiser schon sagte "Ja ist denn heut' scho' Weihnachten?" 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flytrap (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Forenwettbewerb: Radeon HD 4890, Corsair-RAM und Anno 1404 SE gewinnen mit dem PCGH-Premium 07/2*

schöne pics bis jetzt, hab als Schwerpunkt den Meteor genommen, bei nur 3 Bildern 


wenige Meter vor einschlag
Einschlag, Feuer und Druckwelle zerstören so gut wie alles im Umkreis
nicht viel übriggeblieben, bis auf Asche



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


viel Glück an die anderen Mitspieler


----------



## superman1989 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Forenwettbewerb: Radeon HD 4890, Corsair-RAM und Anno 1404 SE gewinnen mit dem PCGH-Premium 07/2*

Ich mach auch wieder mit...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



es ist Rosa ! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DANCE WITH DOLFI !





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kroko doc !


----------



## p@radoxx (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Forenwettbewerb: Radeon HD 4890, Corsair-RAM und Anno 1404 SE gewinnen mit dem PCGH-Premium 07/2*

Bei der Wolkendichte könnte man den Bildtitel *Die Vergessene Welt* oder *Die verlorene Welt* oder nur *Skull Island* nennen, hab mich da noch nicht festgelegt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Stadt Bilder mit Aristokraten Stufe



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da kann die Kö (Königsallee) wohl nicht mithalten


----------



## Overlocked (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Forenwettbewerb: Radeon HD 4890, Corsair-RAM und Anno 1404 SE gewinnen mit dem PCGH-Premium 07/2*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Blick auf eine 5000 Seelen Stadt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die längste Straße meiner Stadt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Teil des Schlosses im Vordergrund.


----------



## chaoshero (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Forenwettbewerb: Radeon HD 4890, Corsair-RAM und Anno 1404 SE gewinnen mit dem PCGH-Premium 07/2*

Mein ganzer stolz von Anno !!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Nachts über den Dächern meiner Heimat




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Flottenversammlung vor der nächsten Fahrt
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=113489&stc=1&d=1245492042


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AMD-Fan (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Forenwettbewerb: Radeon HD 4890, Corsair-RAM und Anno 1404 SE gewinnen mit dem PCGH-Premium 07/2*

Sorry hab was falsch gemacht

Hab`s nochmal gemacht

​


----------



## Karakal =^.^= (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Forenwettbewerb: Radeon HD 4890, Corsair-RAM und Anno 1404 SE gewinnen mit dem PCGH-Premium 07/2*

Bucht - klein aber fein, nicht verwandt mit Pirate Bay 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Scharmützel auf See



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Haliaeetus leucocephalus, immer wieder ein schönes Motive 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zuogolpon (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Forenwettbewerb: Radeon HD 4890, Corsair-RAM und Anno 1404 SE gewinnen mit dem PCGH-Premium 07/2*

Hier zu guter letzt meine Pics. Da steckt soviel Liebe zum Detail drin wie im ganzen ANNO 1701:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Blick über den Stadtpark auf die Stadt bei Nacht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Schloss-eigene See mit Militärparade.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Gefolgschaft muss mit Blick auf das Schloss ordentlich arbeiten. 

Hoffe die Screens gefallen euch.
MfG
Z


----------



## anno_zocker (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Forenwettbewerb: Radeon HD 4890, Corsair-RAM und Anno 1404 SE gewinnen mit dem PCGH-Premium 07/2*

Und das sind meine lieblings-Screenshots: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joul (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Forenwettbewerb: Radeon HD 4890, Corsair-RAM und Anno 1404 SE gewinnen mit dem PCGH-Premium 07/2*

Dann versuch ich auch mal mein Glück, vielleicht ist was Passendes dabei ?

Ob im Wasser, zu Luft oder zu Lande, ein sicheres Plätzchen ist wohl nicht zu finden 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Haie warten im Wasser auf Badegäste und ein Möwen Schwarm auf der Fluch vor Meteoriten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und das wars dann wohl auch von der Insel 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scorp (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Forenwettbewerb: Radeon HD 4890, Corsair-RAM und Anno 1404 SE gewinnen mit dem PCGH-Premium 07/2*

Da sind schon sehr beeindruckende Pics gepostet worden 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


"Ein Schiff hätte doch gereicht?!"







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


"Seeschlacht vor der Pirateninsel"





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


"Seeschlacht mit aufgregtem Publikum"


----------



## Dexperate (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Forenwettbewerb: Radeon HD 4890, Corsair-RAM und Anno 1404 SE gewinnen mit dem PCGH-Premium 07/2*

 Respekt den anderen, das wird keine leichte Wahl 

normal hab ich ne ganze Menge Lieblingsbilder, nach unzähligen Anno Stunden. Die Vulkanausbruch Screenshots bevorzuge ich jetzt mal vor den detailverliebten MegaCitys. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die Vesuv Ansichtskarten sehen auch nicht besser aus 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Haus zu verkaufen mit schöner Aussicht 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toran (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Forenwettbewerb: Radeon HD 4890, Corsair-RAM und Anno 1404 SE gewinnen mit dem PCGH-Premium 07/2*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier leben alle Bewohner gerne: Handwerker, Kaufleute und Aristokraten...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kampf um die Unabhängigkeit...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf zu neuen Ufern - am Horizont glitzern die Inseln von 1404, das Warten hat bald ein Ende!

Eine schöne Art auf Anno 1404 zu warten und ein tolles Sonderheft zum Thema.


----------



## Paul I. (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Forenwettbewerb: Radeon HD 4890, Corsair-RAM und Anno 1404 SE gewinnen mit dem PCGH-Premium 07/2*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In diesem Schlosspark fühlen sich die Aristokraten und Pfauen wohl.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch unter widrigen Bedingungen muss eine Siedlung gegründet werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Unwetter herrscht und der Fischer im Tümpel umschifft giftgrüne Blasen.


----------



## Caveman (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Forenwettbewerb: Radeon HD 4890, Corsair-RAM und Anno 1404 SE gewinnen mit dem PCGH-Premium 07/2*

Meine kleine Auswahl an Bildern, allerdings hätte ich hunderte mehr uploaden können... 
http://img189.imageshack.us/img189/4305/screenshot0004qxs.jpg


----------



## AMD-Fan (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Forenwettbewerb: Radeon HD 4890, Corsair-RAM und Anno 1404 SE gewinnen mit dem PCGH-Premium 07/2*

Das sind meine Bilder
​ 
*1. Die Insel des Chinesen*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*2. Mein ganzer Stolz: Die Schlossinsel*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*3. Der dreier Wasserfall mit einem meiner Schiffe*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FichelX (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Forenwettbewerb: Radeon HD 4890, Corsair-RAM und Anno 1404 SE gewinnen mit dem PCGH-Premium 07/2*

So meine Shots...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




The roof, the roof, the roof is on fire



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mork (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Forenwettbewerb: Radeon HD 4890, Corsair-RAM und Anno 1404 SE gewinnen mit dem PCGH-Premium 07/2*

Hier meine drei Bildchen 

Anno Heroes ?? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier geht es nicht weiter, Wirbelsturm im Anmarsch



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kein schlechter Ausblick von hier 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideaki (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Forenwettbewerb: Radeon HD 4890, Corsair-RAM und Anno 1404 SE gewinnen mit dem PCGH-Premium 07/2*

Hi,
hier meine Screenshots:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Blütenzauber




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Idyllischer Getreideanbau




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kleine Stadt auf dem Weg zum Aufstieg

Hideaki

P.S. Tolle Zeitung und natürlich eine tolle Aktion!


----------



## jumjummjammjam (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Forenwettbewerb: Radeon HD 4890, Corsair-RAM und Anno 1404 SE gewinnen mit dem PCGH-Premium 07/2*

so möchte kurz mal meine Bildchen präsentieren:


1. Bei diesem Anblick kann schon mal einer aus den Latschen kippen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Die Irokesen haben das Kriegsbeil ausgegraben, im Dorf geht es dabei ganz schön hitzig zu. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3. Zum Glück hat ein Wirbelsturm die Lage abkühlen können. Eine ganze Reihe Axtschwinger wird vom Erdboden gefegt!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## david16 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Forenwettbewerb: Radeon HD 4890, Corsair-RAM und Anno 1404 SE gewinnen mit dem PCGH-Premium 07/2*

Jetzt komme ich




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## consti12 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Forenwettbewerb: Radeon HD 4890, Corsair-RAM und Anno 1404 SE gewinnen mit dem PCGH-Premium 07/2*

So jetzt meine





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Revoluzzer (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Forenwettbewerb: Radeon HD 4890, Corsair-RAM und Anno 1404 SE gewinnen mit dem PCGH-Premium 07/2*

Zum Glück hab ich heute in das Heft geschaut, hätte beinahe Termin verpasst 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



--------------------------------------------------------- Schlechter Platz für ein Nickerchen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



--------------------------------------------------------- Scheibenwischer währen angesagt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Echelon (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Forenwettbewerb: Radeon HD 4890, Corsair-RAM und Anno 1404 SE gewinnen mit dem PCGH-Premium 07/2*

ups stimmt heute ist Stichtag  - Screenshot 1. Kriegsschiffe im Hafen, 2. Fight Club, 3.  *chni *chna *chnappi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daniel_M (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Forenwettbewerb: Radeon HD 4890, Corsair-RAM und Anno 1404 SE gewinnen mit dem PCGH-Premium 07/2*

Vielen Dank für die teilweise großartigen Screenshots!

Die Teilnahmelaufzeit ist nun vorbei, daher schließe ich den Thread.

Wir treffen bis zum 26.06.09 eine Auswahl der besten 20 Bilder, die anschließend in einer Umfrage spätestens ab dem 29.06.09 von allen angemeldeten Usern der Community bewertet werden können. Die zehn Bilder mit den meisten Stimmen gewinnen dann die jeweils ausgelobten Preise.

Viel Erfolg!


----------

